# Yogurt=stinky baby poo?



## mamaheids (Aug 25, 2006)

Ped said to go ahead and try yogurt with my DD, 9 mos., so I did since the foods that she likes are limited to avacados and rice puffs and I am trying to introduce her to variety. she was sort of "neutral" about it- didn't clamp her mouth shut, but didn't get too excited either. The last 2 poops she has had have been the most rancid, sour smelling poops I have ever smelled- not like "solids" poops either. Is this her body reacting to the yogurt? Ick.


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

sorry mama I am not sure about the yogurt but I had to







cause we went through a lengthy avacado and rice puff diet phase too







I finally swayed her with some very soft carrots that I plucked from my organic chicken and rice soup (wolfgang puck) - she loves those! Now she is much more adventurous. Good luck!


----------



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

Yes! The first week after I gave Dd yoghurt for the first time her poops were the foulest thing! I don't gag easily (I was a nurse), but this nearly did it for me.

The smell is the intestine's reaction to the bacteria culture in yoghurt. It does go away once the gut has been introduced to the bacteria. You just have to deal with the smell for a week or so...


----------



## cottontail (Sep 15, 2006)

That's funny, DD's poop has been smelling like yogurt. A super wangy yogurt or buttermilk (not really pleasant). Now I wonder if it is from my kefir and kombucha since she is EBF and bacteria was mentioned.


----------

